# Shepherd/Husky Mix?



## Laylapup (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey! I'm a brand new puppy owner. I rescued a dog whose mom was a full-bred German Shepherd and dad is unknown. I've been reading a lot online and looking at tons of pictures and it looks like it may be a husky mix. I'm pretty new to dogs though and I wanted to get some feedback. Any information about this type of mix or any other input would be much appreciated!! She is 9 weeks old and her name is Layla. Thanks!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

It looks possible for it to be husky, althought I instantly thought sheltie/shepherd mix. 

Either way, she's adorable! Congrats on getting her.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi......what a cute puppy! You can see she's like 90% Shepard, but that last 10% reminds me of Labrador Retreiver --Husky & Shepards ears are both straight up - I can't see the tail - is it curled upwards?

Have fun with your new pup!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Donna5503 said:


> Hi......what a cute puppy! You can see she's like 90% Shepard, but that last 10% reminds me of Labrador Retreiver --Husky & Shepards ears are both straight up - I can't see the tail - is it curled upwards?
> 
> Have fun with your new pup!


The pup is only 9 weeks old. German Shepherd ears don't start standing until they are at least 3 months old


----------



## Laylapup (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

The ears still may go up...my husky's were up and down, this way and that way until she was about 12 weeks. 

As for the mix, I think its easier to tell once they've matured a bit more...you'll see some of the physical and behavioral traits come out.


----------



## INGAMYA (Nov 13, 2010)

Do you have a new pic? I have a shepard husky mix that looked just like your puppy when he was smaller ... now his ears are almost all straight just a little loopy at the very top


----------



## unc37 (Jul 21, 2011)

hey i have 2 shep mix that i got from a foster home also and i attend UNC when did you get your puppy


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't really see husky just shepherd.....maybe a touch of rottie.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I see shepherd/golden retriever maybe...or somethin

We think Brady is a shepherd/lab/husy mix! His ears look sorta like this pup's do...only he is 6 months old. I think this pup's ears are gonna stand up..or very close!!!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Another resurrected thread.. from the distant past archives... 

Flotsam... LOL


----------



## k8ywalsh (May 26, 2012)

Laylapup said:


> Hey! I'm a brand new puppy owner. I rescued a dog whose mom was a full-bred German Shepherd and dad is unknown. I've been reading a lot online and looking at tons of pictures and it looks like it may be a husky mix. I'm pretty new to dogs though and I wanted to get some feedback. Any information about this type of mix or any other input would be much appreciated!! She is 9 weeks old and her name is Layla. Thanks!


Hey! I know this post is old, but I just got a puppy and she looks EXACTLY like Layla when she was the same age. Her name is Nova, and she is about 4 and half months old now. We were told she was an australian shepherd mixed with a bernese mountain dog. She has one blue eye and one brown which could be from the aussie... but we are really doubting what we were told because she looks so much like a german shepherd. Did you ever figure out what mix Layla is??


----------

